
Fixing Mt. Gox - jacquesm
https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-report/bitcoin-gox/
======
jacquesm
This is just the sidebar: (URL is fixed for some reason)

[https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-
report/bitcoin-...](https://www.reuters.com/investigates/special-
report/bitcoin-gox/?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=Social#sidebar-gox)

